# moving to Algarve



## skybabe (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi

My partner & I are hoping to move to Algarve within the year, to the Alvor/Portimao region.
We have 2 children 9 & 7 who will need to join a school. At present they do not speak Portuguese. I have checked & there are International schools quite close by but the ones I have seen have very high fees.
My question is are there any schools within this area that could cater for English children without the private school fee prices ?
I know there is a very large English/Irish community there so i guess surely not everyone will be paying these sort of prices for schooling ?
Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Many people send their children to the local schools. At ages 7 and 9, that is doable. Why don't you have them start lessons now.

Vale Verde is roughly 6,000Eur/year, which is very reasonable for an international school.


----------



## skybabe (Apr 19, 2013)

Many thanks for your comment back.
Yes we will be starting learning the language, Vale Verde looks good but i think too far away, thanks


----------

